# Mini estação meteorológica



## wsantos (28 Mai 2010 às 19:40)

Olá a todos, 

acabei de ingressar nesta rede, pois tenho interesse nos assuntos que dizem respeito a climatologia.
Assim, pergunto a todos: preciso adquirir uma miniestação meteorológica para um projeto que estou desenvolvendo aqui no Brasil, mas não disponho de muito dinheiro. Alguém sabe de alguma marca e modelo que afira dados de temperatura, umidade relativa e precipitação que seja barata, mas de qualidade?

Grato.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2010 às 20:22)

wsantos disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> acabei de ingressar nesta rede, pois tenho interesse nos assuntos que dizem respeito a climatologia.
> Assim, pergunto a todos: preciso adquirir uma miniestação meteorológica para um projeto que estou desenvolvendo aqui no Brasil, mas não disponho de muito dinheiro. Alguém sabe de alguma marca e modelo que afira dados de temperatura, umidade relativa e precipitação que seja barata, mas de qualidade?
> ...



Qual é o plafond?


----------

